# ACPI lid switch and laptop light

## multix

Hi,

I want that when I close the laptop lid, the light goes off, on open it goes on again.

I remember using radeontool in the past..

Most posts say I should write a script called by ACPI.

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Automatically_turn_off_your_monitor

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-272843-highlight-thinkpad.html

specifically

```
/etc/acpi/actions/lm_lid.sh
```

These posts are however quite old. Is it still actual? I have no /etc/acpi/actions directory at all and no script inside.

Where is this located now?

-R

----------

## multix

maybe I need to add an entry in default.sh to call the created button script? what is the lid swithc name? Currently the only button action is "power".

----------

